# 301Bq Fireplace Mod



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who helped me with my picture fiasco. A big thank you to Oregon Camper for the idea and useful know-how. Here it is: 301BQ Fireplace Mod


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work!!! This looks nice you did a nice job.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The system won't let me see the photo....


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Dang, it wouldn't let me see the photo either.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

susan/vt said:


> Dang, it wouldn't let me see the photo either.


Same here- BUT- I did see it through your FB page. Looks great Dan!


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Dan...you should create a photobucket account, and upload your pics there, then you can instert the images with some html code that they provide for you....let me know if you need help


----------

